

Online Education Catering To Demand In Critical Areas - limist
http://www.sramanamitra.com/2010/04/06/online-education-catering-to-demand-in-critical-areas/

======
tokenadult
"Nearly 4% of the total elementary and high school population, or one million
students, are also enrolled online."

Interesting statement. One out of twenty-five students in K-12 education
outnumbers homeschoolers, for example. As I have posted elsewhere on HN
recently, I have extensive experience as a parent with online education. I
mentioned one provider in a recent post, to which I will no longer give repeat
business, and our family has tried other online learning providers on various
occasions. As an overall part of our homeschooling program, I like COMMUNITY
in online education a lot, and that is what I will shop for in the future,
besides excellent classes with a solid reputation and good placement and a
thorough curriculum. On the whole, online classes are probably even easier to
muff than in-person classes (my current occupation is providing in-person
classes, intentionally designed to fit niches not now filled by online
classes), but where online classes shine is in providing alternatives for
which parents can shop when locally available classroom alternatives don't
meet learner needs. There is still much work to be done in this market, but
already plenty of opportunity for an eager learner to break out of the
limitations of the local school oligopoly.

